# What did you have for dinner tonight?



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Just curious.

I had Hamburger Helper (Ack) with mashed potatoes and veggies...mmmmm.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Tonight I made roast beef, mashed taters with gravy, spinach and cheese bisquits!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Grilled chicken, spaghetti squash, and broccoli.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Roast pork noodles w/butter broccolli with lots of butter


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Tacos.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Turkey chili. Gotta do something about those holiday pounds.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Salmon croquettes with dilled tartar sauce and a side of red beans and rice


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Kfc....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Butternut squah soup


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Tonight we're having this really great dish. It's not for anybody on a diet...

It's thinly sliced pork loin, browned in butter, onions and mushrooms - make a roux for a cream sauce - let thicken and add sharp cheddar and a spot of brandy or sherry. Place pork in a baking dish and pour mushroom cheese sauce over it. Place sliced tomatoes on top and sprinkle with cheese - bake for approximiately 45 minutes. Serve with potatoes, rice or warm, crusty bread.

MMmmmm.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Today I made a huge pot of french onion soup which we'll have with a salad and some nice, warm bread.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I got a recipe for Chipotle' corn chowder from our cafeteria chef..the stuff is AWESOME!...Problem is it feeds 350. I gotta figure out how to reduce the portion measurements.


----------

